# my CCFSS (chinese carbon fiber single speed)



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I would have posted this in the show your SS, but the thread was crashing my browser, too many fricking posts. Anyway, here is my SS, frame and fork from DengFu, Crossmax, and the rest of the parts from the bin. 32x20 which is perfect for the north jersey trails I frequent, 19.5 lbs, although I may put on bigger tires which will add a pound. 

I have ridden single speeds back when I was a fit racer (10 years ago) and wasn't sure what I was getting into, but I finally realize the true beauty of the 29er wheels, they were made for singlespeed! and the carbon fork exceeded my expectation by a mile, not only am I doing power wheelies because the front is so light, but there is actually a nice bit of bump modulation. I love this bike!


----------



## fastcatfear (Oct 30, 2011)

I just bought a FR217 that looks alot like this. I think I can build it out under 18lb and under $2,200. Ima take it slow and find deals on my parts. Hope to have it finished in March.

Nice!

Phil


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

so, Deng Fu makes Litespeed frames and Easton forks?:skep:


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

*Weak..*

You might want to remove or replace the flag sticker on the seat tube.


----------



## fastcatfear (Oct 30, 2011)

Or he can leave it. I love freedom!


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

The paint job makes it so lame...so so lame


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

fastcatfear said:


> or he can leave it. I love lying/posing/false advertisement/counterfeitiing!


fify


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Misspell it Liceseed and Easson (pronouced with a chinese accent) and it would be pretty funny, I'm not really big on this "pretend to be something it isn't" stuff..

That being said, disregarding the decals, it looks like a fun bike.


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

I assume that's a BB30 version?
Have you considered a Beer Components BB30 EBB?
It will clean up the rear end so you won't have to run a tensioner..probably drop
some weight as well..

I am not going to knock your paint job or "replica" theme..its your bike, and you have to
look at it and ride it. As far as the execution of it, it seemed to have turned out pretty good!


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

That thing looks awesome! I do not like Carbon, but that is cool. Probably light frame. Good colors and I love the flag! If what dubdryver says is true about Beer EBB, that would be a super clean set up. Have fun, man.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

By the way, I love the GEAX tires but the label does NOT match my color scheme. I black out tire label with Sharpie. I like Hutch tires but would black out, the blue ink.


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

WOW...thanks Hoolie, I thought I added the link in. Here is the link for Beer Components
BEER Components

If you were looking for tires to match the paint.
Maxxis Tires have yellow logos. I run the Ignitor EXO up front (590g) and Ikon EXO on the rear (585g)...pretty good all purpose, durable, fairly light setup.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Sandrenseren said:


> Misspell it Liceseed and Easson (pronouced with a chinese accent) and it would be pretty funny...


Yeah, hilarious.


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have the LTK023 with BSA bottom bracket, I should of bought the bb30 frame. I love it as single speed when the chain tensioner works. Anyone want to buy it I will sell it cheap as frame or whole bike I need it to fund a Ti tru SS frame.


----------



## fastcatfear (Oct 30, 2011)

texasnavy05 said:


> fify


icwudt

Pretty sure, it is a joke.


----------



## fastcatfear (Oct 30, 2011)

I got the BB30 and going to run it through the summer with a tensioner. If any problems I am going to try Beer. Although I like trying new things, I look at those eccentric BB and think, "how the hell does that stay together!".

P


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

its not the BB30, its threaded hence the tensioner. Yeah the fake branding is lame, but where do you think these things are all made to begin with. I dig Litespeed so I put their brand on it, the way I look at it, it's free advertising, it's not like I started with a Huffy or I am selling knockoffs. I was going to do a *Speciarized *logo sticker, but I thought it was too derogatory. At some point I will have my own downtube logo, I have a few ideas but nothing that has motivated me to order some custom decals yet.

Whats wrong with the paintjob? I think it looks pretty cool, does it look like something else in the market, because if it does I don't know what. The black is actually the carbon weave.

Rock on brothers, its not about the bike!


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

texasnavy05 said:


> fify


eatshit fagbait :thumbsup:


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Stickers are your choice, I couldnt care less.

But, it's always about the bike!


----------



## red5jedi (Feb 22, 2006)

bigdog100 said:


> I have the LTK023 with BSA bottom bracket, I should of bought the bb30 frame. I love it as single speed when the chain tensioner works. Anyone want to buy it I will sell it cheap as frame or whole bike I need it to fund a Ti tru SS frame.


I think this EBB should work for you.
Phil Wood & Co.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

shreddr said:


> eatshit fagbait :thumbsup:


I don't know what either of those two words mean. But you gave a :thumbsup: so you must have liked what I said!!

Awesome!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

I am going to have to go with the masses on this one and the claim that the false branding is pretty weak. All to their own on the paint jobs, but when you start trying to play off a cheap carbon frame as another, thats pretty lame. 

FWIW, I think texasnavy05 hit the nail on the head...


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

red5jedi said:


> I think this EBB should work for you.
> Phil Wood & Co.


My bike shop has one and talked me out of it Plus it is like $300 with the tool. They do not like EBB, said with desert riding they fail. I spent so much on this bike to make it a SS with 3 different chain tensioners. Now I just spent another 300 to make it 1x10 and I already have a geared 29er 2x10. LBS said just get a true SS frame and be done with it. However I wanted carbon because it is so light and stiff. LBS said get steel. I love the chinese frame, just not designed for SS. There is so many long climbs here and chain keeps loosening with tensioner.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

You don't need the tool for the philcentric, and mine worked great on my Yelli Screamy.


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

what is the special tool for then?


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

The special tool is for alignment of the cups, but it's not black magic. If you can operate a straight edge/ t square, you can get them lined up perfectly.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

shreddr said:


> I dig Litespeed


Just not enough to actually buy one.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

how many guys here leave on the "Made in Tawain" frame sticker? we are all pretty proud of that fact right? :skep:

all right my fake branding is lame, i will take the stickers off, but there is nothing "cheap" about this bike. it looks like all the other high end branded carbon frames, cause they are all made in the same place.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

shreddr said:


> how many guys here leave on the "Made in Tawain" frame sticker? we are all pretty proud of that fact right? :skep:
> 
> all right my fake branding is lame, i will take the stickers off, but there is nothing "cheap" about this bike. it looks like all the other high end branded carbon frames, cause they are all made in the same place.


You were too cheap to buy a singlespeed frame, or a decent solution (like the philcentric) to make that frame SS friendly. It seems that you've missed something there.


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

I completely forgot about the Philcentric, and maybe he did too..or maybe he wasn't even aware that it existed.

Why the heck is anyone knocking his bike? He paid for it, and he has to ride it, and if that is how he wants his bike to look, who cares?

All honesty, I'd still ride with him if he was on that bike..I don't care what people are riding on as long as we can hang on each other's back wheel during the ride. His bike could say "I <3 Justin Beiber for all I care. I may not agree with the way it looks, but I am not going to come and criticize him for it. I had no contribution during the build or design process, nor did I pay for anything. The guy was just stoked about building a new bike and though he would share it. 

This is not towards OneBadWagon directly in response, but generally on this thread.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

shreddr said:


> how many guys here leave on the "Made in Tawain" frame sticker? we are all pretty proud of that fact right? :skep:
> 
> all right my fake branding is lame, i will take the stickers off, but there is nothing "cheap" about this bike. it looks like all the other high end branded carbon frames, cause they are all made in the same place.


The only thing lame is people giving you crap for the stickers. Unless you were planning to scam someone, who cares?

I do wish you can find a better/more elegant solution for the tensioner. It looks pretty cheesy, no offense.


----------



## FullyTorque (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

dubdryver said:


> Why the heck is anyone knocking his bike? He paid for it, and he has to ride it, and if that is how he wants his bike to look, who cares?


I think the fact that he's adorned his cheap chinese framed bike (which on its own is all good) with the name of an iconic American brand is distasteful, cheesy and lame. Most of the backlash is well deserved, and quite frankly, hilarious.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

i bought the chinese carbon frame as my first foray into 29er, after resisting for any years. The previous bike was a 26er Litespeed Niota. I really liked the big wheels but wasn't so keen on the lack of rear suspension and the low BB for the riding I do so I bought a Spearfish and built it up with all my trick parts, and I love it! I had a choice to ditch the carbon frame or build it up as something else so I decided to do a SS, the tensioner is not desirable, but there aren't many choices. The BB is threaded so I can't do the EBB. I may go for the YESS tensioner at the BB, but in the meantime I am digging what I got. Here's my Spearfish! (yup it's real, and made in Taiwain!)


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## messofzero (Jul 8, 2005)

*what a joke*

too funny, guys. everyone b!tching about the rebranding like this dude is trying to re-sell it or something. lighten up quick, crybabies. life is short!


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

You judge them to be crybabies because of a post on the internet, we judged him because of his lame misrepresentation of his bike, and now you because you're an immature twat.


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

messofzero said:


> too funny, guys. everyone b!tching about the rebranding like this dude is trying to re-sell it or something. lighten up quick, crybabies. life is short!


I don't think anyone is crying or mad at this guy for doing what he's doing, we all are simple posting our opinions about the situation. He is free to do what he wants, but should also be aware that his actions are open to judgment by others, good or bad. Don't post pictures if you don't want people to talk about your bike, it's as simple as that...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

RyeRey521 said:


> Don't post pictures if you don't want people to talk about your bike, it's as simple as that...


Except people are talking about the stickers, not the bike.


----------



## red5jedi (Feb 22, 2006)

bigdog100 said:


> There is so many long climbs here and chain keeps loosening with tensioner.


I also tried several and they suck if they are sprung, you will get chain slap and will jump off the cog. This is whay I made my own.


----------



## messofzero (Jul 8, 2005)

OneBadWagon said:


> You judge them to be crybabies because of a post on the internet, we judged him because of his lame misrepresentation of his bike, and now you because you're an immature twat.


dude thats deep! thanks for the insight.


----------



## messofzero (Jul 8, 2005)

RyeRey521 said:


> I don't think anyone is crying or mad at this guy for doing what he's doing, we all are simple posting our opinions about the situation. He is free to do what he wants, but should also be aware that his actions are open to judgment by others, good or bad. Don't post pictures if you don't want people to talk about your bike, it's as simple as that...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh i get how the internet works. i just think being offended by his label job is ridiculous. so i expressed that opinion, just like you expressed yours. jesus christ you guys are dense.


----------



## steelbike (Jan 6, 2004)

OneBadWagon said:


>


Hey, I got a soon to be a beater 98 Accord that looks like a little like that beemer!


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

bigdog100 said:


> I have the LTK023 with BSA bottom bracket, I should of bought the bb30 frame. I love it as single speed when the chain tensioner works. Anyone want to buy it I will sell it cheap as frame or whole bike I need it to fund a Ti tru SS frame.


just saw your ad and then this thread. pm'd you. I'm interested in the frame only


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

red5jedi said:


> I think this EBB should work for you.
> Phil Wood & Co.


Just got the PHIL EBB now lets see if this works.


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

cpfitness said:


> just saw your ad and then this thread. pm'd you. I'm interested in the frame only


sorry bro, I just dropped another $300 on this phil wood EBB. If I do not like the setup I will PM ya and sell ya the frame. I took AD down.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

*I'll sell you this sticker*

As is


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

bigdog100 said:


> sorry bro, I just dropped another $300 on this phil wood EBB. If I do not like the setup I will PM ya and sell ya the frame. I took AD down.


For my sake i hope it fails miserably!  let me know, i really want onenof these frames, just wish someone in america imported a stash already it would make things much easier

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tulok (Oct 9, 2012)

It looks good, and who cares about the sticker? only internet warriors! Lets ride!


----------



## Tulok (Oct 9, 2012)

red5jedi said:


> I also tried several and they suck if they are sprung, you will get chain slap and will jump off the cog. This is whay I made my own.


you oughtta make it push up on the chain to get rid of the chain jump.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Haters gon' hate!

I want zipp stickers for a future pair of Chinese carbon wheels I may own.

Obviously they are not zipps, but thats why it is funny.

People take themselves too seriously.


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Phil*

Phil wood save my SS. Funny how a well known highly refined engineering company save my underground, nose turned down chinese carbon fiber. The philencentric EBB is crazy looking and even more intense is the alignment tool but the thing works. I have 40 miles on the SS and I love it again. I think the next step is to put a carbon fork on it.


----------



## red5jedi (Feb 22, 2006)

bigdog100 said:


> The philencentric EBB


How much was that EBB? any pic's of the EBB and tool?


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

*ebb*



red5jedi said:


> How much was that EBB? any pic's of the EBB and tool?


It will cost you as much as the frame $300. I am new to SS and I love carbon. I have a carbon FS 29er and love it. I guess Ti and steel are both great SS frames hoever they weigh 2x's as much. So for around $700 I have a carbon SS frame.


----------



## red5jedi (Feb 22, 2006)

$300 is a little steep. I think I'll get a frame with the bb30 and get the BEER EBB. 
BEER Components » Eccentrics & Shims

$160 and I think it comes with the tool.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

It looks like we have the same frame and I have perfect tension with a 32x20 with a half link. If my chain (3/32) doesn't stretch too much I won't need anything and the 32x20 lets me get up the hills, which is what it's all about to begin with, unless of course you are going DOWN!


----------



## ask (Aug 18, 2009)

OneBadWagon said:


>


OT - LOL! Nice BMW! The sad thing is it took me a minute to figure out why you posted that picture. When the new 7 Series body style came out a few years back, I thought they were Camrys when I saw them on the road.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

bigdog100 said:


> i guess ti and steel are both great ss frames hoever they weigh 2x's as much.


lol!


----------



## zion zig zag (Jul 6, 2006)

I paid right around 200 for a philcentric from my LBS.


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

Tulok said:


> you oughtta make it push up on the chain to get rid of the chain jump.


It won't look right without a ziptye to the stay..I use an oring, just the right spring rate. Push up for more wrap also.


----------

